# Heating pad



## PetLover72 (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of a place I could buy a heating pad that does NOT automatically shut off after two hours?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nope... i have one... it shuts off after 2 hours. inconvenient when you need constant heat, but great if you worry about fires...


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I've got a habistat heat mat, it's meant for reptiles but I've used to for when I've had to handrear a hatching, doesn't shut off, constant heat. Don't know if you can get that amke where you are but something like that should do the job.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they have those? i didnt know


----------



## PetLover72 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cool - I will look into it! thank you!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

igot the lizard heating pads 2, i got them from petcetera and petsmart


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It is hard to find any heating pads that do not have an auto shyt-off. I had mentioned on the phone that you would have to check and turn off and on the heating pad every 2 hours. Sometimes heating pads that do not have the auto shut-off can be found at thrift shops. You can tell they are not the auto shut-off becaise the plastic cover will have a discoloration to it from being left on all the time.

An alternative...In the reptile section of a place like Petsmart should be several things to use, such as heat mats, heat rocks, heat bulbs to place over conatiners.

I like the following: Do a Google Search for: T-Rex Cobra Heat Mats, and you will find many suppliers. If you have a local PetsMart, these mats can be found in the reptile section.

What I have done is taken a small carboard box or plastic container that is 8-10” in height. Placed an inch or two of bedding in the bottom. Placed the heat mat across the opening of the box, plugged it in and within under a minute the bedding and interior of the container is warm.


----------



## PetLover72 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great info - thank you!! It's just getting to be such a pain getting up every two hours to turn it back on :0)


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I got my heating pad at a chain pharmacy, Sunbeam makes them. They do make the ones with auto shut off too, so read the label. The more expensive ones usually don't have a shut off. I paid just over $20 for mine.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a “SnuggleSafe Microwave Pet Heat Pad”, it cost me $70.00 not including postage, but they are fantastic, I have been using mine while hand-raising clutches of baby Cockatiels — you put it in the microwave for however long it says to (how long goes by wattage of microwave), take it out, put a cover over it (it comes with a cover, I just use a soft towel though), and put it in the cage, on the side of the cage, on the top of the cage, wherever, and the heat pad stays heated for up to 12 hours. 

ETA: You can use it for any kind of pet.. cats, dogs, birds, rats, guinea pigs etc. I have used it when my birds have been sick, but my 2 kittens have also found they like to lounge on it to keep warm.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I had to look up the SnuggleSafe Microwave Pet Heat Pad. In the US it runs about $25-30 online. It says it heats up to 120* for up to 12 hours. That would be great for exceptionally cold nights or very young ones if wrapped well. I'd be concerned about crop burn though.

I've had my eye on this for about a year now. Unfortunately, it keeps getting pushed further and further back. It's a brooder that goes on top of your 10 gallon aquarium and does radiant heat. It is supposed to keep all the air the same temp in the aquarium without a light.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am not concerned about crop burn, I have used it on all 12 babies from 2 weeks old that I hand-raised this season, none of them got crop burn. I also know breeders that use/have used it on 1 day old chicks without problems too. If it is wrapped with something semi-thick, not too thick and nothing thin, it is fine. But like I said I know breeders who use this heat pad as well as myself and there is nothing concerning about it when used.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reassurance, Solace! I should have said I would be concerned for crop burn _if someone were careless_. My mind goes quicker than my fingers sometimes. It looks like something my cat would love, she's a nut.


----------



## PetLover72 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Solace!!


----------

